# Needing any spacemarine bits



## viperchief549 (May 1, 2011)

hello everyone new here to the forum and to the 40k world, along with trying to get my two sons started in the game as well. im really in need of bits if someone is willing to trade or sell really need as follows


legs of any sort
the arms from the rhinos or preadetors etc to the gunners
torsos any will do
and the 25mm bases
thanks all for any help:victory:


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have quite a few tank gunner bits as well as bases
PM me with some more info.


----------

